# BS N Chat thread for "Respect" The Second T Bullet Challenge



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

seems to me there maybe a problem getting everyone happy with a starting time for the second T Bullets challenge.

does it really matter as long as before and after pictures go up?

this is about respect at the end of the day innit..

no reason at all we cant have members posting up before and after pics with plenty of banter about any upcoming finished cycle pics and how theyre gonna kick everyones ass..

if you wanna run them for 3 weeks or 8 thats your choice..

mebbe a closing day of july first tho?

what do you all think?

do you have the cohones to back up all those fine words from posts with pictures..

lets find out who`s who and who`s nothing but an internet warrior.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Fair 1 but I can't play as get drugs tested LOL. Got some fat to lose first!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

............:help:...............


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

do you have the cohones to back up all those fine words from posts with pictures..

Thats Dorsey out then


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, bitch!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The champ is here!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Taxi for yanny? Wait a minute...
> 
> Not for me I'm looking at a 10 week test cycle.
> 
> I'll subscribe to this one though. This thread WILL be useless without pics so get em up.


Fleg 10 week test cycle, shame on you.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> ............:help:...............


we feel your pain lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

newsflash! another of my clients.. James will be entering the fray..

james is one of my err funkier clients and will enjoy showing the straightees hows it done :becky:


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

ok seen as i have been gobbing off a bit cal will do my before and after photos if hes ok with that. i will start mine at 1st of march. i will also list my measurements, weight and working set weights with honesty and we will see what occurs. im man enough to look like a cnut (i have done for 40 years lol) i trust cals integrity to back check my measures before and after. if hes ok with that.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL @Dorsey get ur pics out for the lads!!

So who's in this then??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Think I may stick to my original plan a higher dose test cycle. As fleg says I'm.subscribed to this thread should ne a fun comp


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> You in on the bullets, RR?


Noooo Way been there done that. It's pins from now on for me, Ill just increase my TRT to 500mg e/w.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

This one will be no way near as good as the first t-bullet comp

That was a classic!!!


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

I could be up for this, why does it say on extremes site that this is the LAST EVER BATCH ? is becoming illegal / banned?

Maybe hard to see as am trying to bulk at present


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah theyre gonna be banned soon..

bulking is not neccessarily the way to win a comp 

still worth a go tho cos you never know..

i`m hearing a lot of clucking going on dudes..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great idea cal, finishing time is 1st of July and before pics have to be in for say 1st March. Why limit it to t-bullets though? I say any cycle allowed which will give us a real idea of how much the difference is between orals and injectables. If anyone is too shy for pictures (dorsey) cough cough why don't we get extreme to moderate the full thing. Great advert for him afteral. At least that way post cycle gains kept is what matters.

Obviously type of cycle will be taken into account when judging.

What does everyone think, gives me time to get my leg exercises up to par again.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

franki3 said:


> This one will be no way near as good as the first t-bullet comp
> 
> That was a classic!!!


Got to admit the banter was great on that thread, if you've never read it then check it out sometime.


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the comp for muscle gain or who looks best though ? cus the cut guy will always look better

Is T-bullets just a stronger product of Reload ?

Do I have to take anything else with these to stop getting B**ch tits etc ie side effects


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i like the idea Al, anything goes and results could be according to the expectations of the cycle, that way more will not necessarily be better..

give the devil a chance to play too :car:


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

And is 1 bottle enough for a 4 week course if thats what everyone is doing ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

1 bottle of 60 caps could mean 60 days worth.

it is 60 in a bottle init?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah 60caps

Now can we get our hands on them tho?

how do you post pics now?..the icon has gone!

I've got pics taken yesterday ready to go!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i like the idea Al, anything goes and results could be according to the expectations of the cycle, that way more will not necessarily be better..
> 
> give the devil a chance to play too :car:


I thought it was a food idea, now there's no excuses ladies lol who's in?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

would be intresting to see results between diffrent methods.


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the comp for muscle gain or who looks best though ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Most gains!

In body

bench

squat

deadlift


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dazza said:


> Is the comp for muscle gain or who looks best though ?


Gotta be who looks best dude, we're only here for the vanity!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So is this a t bullet only comp or a see who can take the most gear comp?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Although it would be intresting to see the diffrence between diffrent methods, think it would be very dificult to pick an overall winner, and i think there would be a lot of disagrement.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Lol if it's see who can take the most gear there ain't many of us worth competing. Think this should be a bullet comp!


Agree it should be just a t bullet only comp

maybe some of the other can start different threads then maybe put all the after pics in a separate thread just to see


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Gotta be who looks best dude, we're only here for the vanity!!


lol I know


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

fleg said:


> Think should go best PB's and best aesthetic improvement too!


I'd go with that as I defo won't be cut up


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j359/franki38/3d9f2a33.jpg

Use this as your bench mark lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then dudes..

pbs are hard to go by unless all reps are uniform and done proper, impossible to compare..

we need as little trust and as much real evidence as possible.

i`d settle for a 5kg increase on a lift when a newbie could do that in 2 weeks..

too random

most weight gained doesnt mean most muscle gained either, that favours overeaters.

most strength relies on alot of honesty too..

it should be about lean muscle gains 

as the first comp imo it should be about the biggest change in the pics, with 4-6 pics from diff angles all to be judged by doug.

how does that sound?

frank nothing could top the original challenge but like big brother every years different and who knows what hilarity might occur..

i still like the idea of any cycle goes and gains judged accordingly but maybe that could be another thread!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j359/franki38/3d9f2a33.jpg
> 
> Use this as your bench mark lol


Yes but I don't think T-Bullets can be compared to a gram of test & deca :wink:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Come on boys I wanna see some pics

Let's get it on!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats the point yanny he`d have to make comparable gains, ie much better gains to compare..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bullets just landed at the office. Mentioned this thread to my bird last night and she hit the roof when she found out i'd ordered some. Apparently they're being confiscated tonight or my bags are being packed!!

So...anyone got a spare sofa??!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just nod, order another pot and leave them at the office to take when you get in


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Bullets just landed at the office. Mentioned this thread to my bird last night and she hit the roof when she found out i'd ordered some. Apparently they're being confiscated tonight or my bags are being packed!!
> 
> So...anyone got a spare sofa??!


My Mrs went from anti drugs to about to be doing a cycle of clen  . Wear her down :banghead:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Least you told her mate.


lol..totally!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Bullets just landed at the office. Mentioned this thread to my bird last night and she hit the roof when she found out i'd ordered some. Apparently they're being confiscated tonight or my bags are being packed!!
> 
> So...anyone got a spare sofa??!


what's she going mental for ?..there a legal over the counter supplement!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, what a mistake that was though! She asked how i'd feel if she brought a bag of coke home but said don't worry luv, i'm not gonna do it now, i'll just stick it in the garage and see how I feel towards the end of the year!! Ha.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll take them off you 30buck...and i'll take a couple g's of that big bag of coke if its going!..lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> what's she going mental for ?..there a legal over the counter supplement!


Yeah well silly me did start the conversation by saying they're about to be banned both here and in the States!! Oopps!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> I'll take them off you 30buck...and i'll take a couple g's of that big bag of coke if its going!..lol


No way, i'm an entrepreneur dude. At the least i'll be banging them on eBay once they're all sold out for a handsome profit! Actually tempted to speak to them to see what they'd charge for the remainder of the batch but not sure I can be arsed with the hassle.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Right so who is in on this comp then, pictures up for the 1st of March then progress pics up on the 1st of July to see who's made the gains?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll subscribe to this, could be a laugh if people go for it.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

No need to be shy with the pics people I haven't worked out since november last year due to an injury and my diet was utter crap during this time so looking very soft, flat and a little flabby. Here's hoping muscle memory gives me a little boost for the comp.

Who's in?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

oh well might just do a journal for myself then, it could've been fun though. Thought this would've got a bit of interest.


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

Me and me bro are going to do it but prob start April


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

How can we prove the pics are recent as people are just posting pictures they could be old 1s?? :S not tht we don't have integrity!! Gna b putting mine up on Friday!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good in the pics lads, especially in your third one Yanny. You look diff every time you post one!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I agree with dorsay and I think that a first for me lol yanny looks mint in all three Makes me look like stick insect


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you putting any pics up meeky? :becky:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am under contract with playgirl don't know if I can I check it out lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> I am under contract with playgirl don't know if I can I check it out lol


 :lol: If you can get out of your contractual obligations, you definitely should :biggrin1:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I agree with dorsay and I think that a first for me lol yanny looks mint in all three Makes me look like stick insect


Cheers for the compliments lads but remember it's the *change *in our physiques that determines the winner so come on, let's get some more piccy's up.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what age are you yyanny? how long have you been training and on the gear?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL like unsaid won't be able to get mine on till I get home on Thursday!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I may do it could be fun to see if a old guy with no drugs can beat young guys with drugs I think u will be the hards to best women alway hv the upper hand lol xx


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yanny, do you pump your tri's up with air or something, they look huge in pic 3. Good to see pics going up though well done everyone.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Allenb said:


> Yanny, do you pump your tri's up with air or something, they look huge in pic 3. Good to see pics going up though well done everyone.


agree!..yanny your tri's are fooking massive bud!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> what age are you yyanny? how long have you been training and on the gear?


45 years old, trained for 5 years between 1990-95 then started training again 3 years ago

Been on gear for 2 years pretty much constantly


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> agree!..yanny your tri's are fooking massive bud!


Genetics!

Unfortunately because my shoulders and triceps are genetically good, I have struggled to get my chest up to the size I would like, but it's all one big challenge!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

have you got any pics from years ago?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Thought this was pics only no chat!! :S that lasted LoL


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Word of advice to you lads no boosting Yannyboy up too much his on tren at the mo and living on the edge anyway

One more compliment could send him over the edge or even divorce lol

But yes he is big boy.......oh sh1t I've done it-----loose cannon go forth and multiply not with 17yr olds tho pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Word of advice to you lads no boosting Yannyboy up too much his on tren at the mo and living on the edge anyway
> 
> One more compliment could send him over the edge or even divorce lol
> 
> But yes he is big boy.......oh sh1t I've done it-----loose cannon go forth and multiply not with 17yr olds tho pmsl


LOL

Yes, I am on tren but if the next door neighbours 17 year old daughter wants to be my friend on Facebook, then who am I to stop her!

The loose cannon comment always cracks me up 

Anyway, you're a fine one to comment, Frankie Boy, with your behaviour towards the opposite sex :tape2:

Are we still on for sharing that flat :heh:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Smudge this not the pic only post u be out in the sun again bud lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Thought this was pics only no chat!! :S that lasted LoL


This is the chat thread dude, pics are on the other one!

Fair play for posting Al, not looking too bad at all considering. What are your stats at present?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL sorry guys!!  think the sun has got to me buddy!!

I'm gna have to get me s&*t tatts out again for my pics!! Can't wait to get my cover up done LOL so self conscious of tht more than my fat LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

course you can dude...

man you must be one ugly mo fo lmfao...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> 45 years old, trained for 5 years between 1990-95 then started training again 3 years ago
> 
> Been on gear for 2 years pretty much constantly


damn dude theres less than a year between us..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Cheers for the compliments lads but remember it's the *change *in our physiques that determines the winner so come on, let's get some more piccy's up.


thats correct biggest change, if it was best physique it`d be no contest..

i`d win on aesthetics (you should see the pics i got last nite but had me pants n socks on lol they aint going up)

yanny would win on pure size.

and if there was a prize for being filled with sexosity it`d be the F Man, the Adonis.. aka Frank :becky:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Just spent the last 30mins tying to get my before shots!! Quite hard by yourself LOL mine are full length or do u want them cropped for different areas for detail?? I look like a right porker LOL

Gd job the prize is for the biggest physique change!! Can't see mine being too major if I end up with a Canada exercise in the middle!! Just realised too it's gna end on my birthday/wedding anniversary!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Fair play for posting Al, not looking too bad at all considering. What are your stats at present?


TBH Dorsey, I haven't weighed or measured since my injury but will just for this wee comp, I am so flat and soft, can't wait to get stuck back into it again.

Still hoping muscle memory will give me the boost needed to destroy everyone else, doubt that I'll need the boost though


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Al by not having trained you stand a better chance than most as does smudge..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's hoping cal but will be unable to do deads and squats so think that'll lose my advantage.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

So it's mine for the taking LOL I never win anything but hey il give it my best shot even if it's just dropping fat LOL and some gains in muscle!!  il get myself some small pants ready!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant wait bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I gotta get some of them bad boys lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my god Cal. Please don't give anyone any ideas!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

franki3 said:


> I gotta get some of them bad boys lol


ive got some 5 hole ones Frank 

M is counting and thinking WTF????


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

You're right! I'm bamboozled lol and I don't want to know...:lalala:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I know where ur coming from Cal!! It's got to be one of the rules I reckon of final pics!! Sequinned posing pouches all round!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL I know where ur coming from Cal!! It's got to be one of the rules I reckon of final pics!! Sequinned posing pouches all round!!


What about me lol?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive got some 5 hole ones Frank
> 
> M is counting and thinking WTF????


With a name like cal coolio of course you have a pair


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

is it ok for me to come in as i am not doing t bullets But it could push me a long a bit with my training and use can get a laff at me to lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah Meeks get in with me and M, All Natural Crew!!

@M u can get a posing pouch too if u like!!

@Fleg u have nowt to worry bout Bud!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I will see smudge if i get the ok from Cal I may just do it My legs are funny but ur only young once lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

U don't need the ok from Cal bud if your in your in!! It's a biggest physique change comp!! Over 3 months!! No restrictions on who enters Bud!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

tht it was a t bullet thing bud


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL it started off as that but is now just a 12 week challenge for best physique change!! So anyone can enter Buddy!! Pics must be up by 1st April!! Obv the sooner u get em in the longer ul have LOL!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Keep ur eyes off my bum Doggy is that were ur name comes from he he lol yes had to do it at work so I don't get my bum kicked by my boss at home lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Serious Frankie, how long did you touch yourself up for before taking that shot??? 

Greats pics by the way lads, loving it!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i agree did i put a canoe in my pocket ???


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Keep ur eyes off my bum Doggy is that were ur name comes from he he lol yes had to do it at work so I don't get my bum kicked by my boss at home lol


nice shorts mate love the check pattern


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Meeky those pants are fcuking tremendous mate, I thought I'd made some good progress over the last few years with no knowledge bit see by some of the pics I've been kidding myself. Good motivation though

Question is do I hold off on the bullets so I'm at the end of my cycle on the comps closing date so I look fuller? Hmmmmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Aye some stroking been going on there a think Frankie  Yanny you are looking good!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

lozza said:


> nice shorts mate love the check pattern


i spoke with meeky about the pants. he was going to raffle them but seeing as you like them you can have them. he wants to know if he should wash them first.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well yanny got the best body But i win with boxers i got red and pink ones the same may show them laters if lozza is a good boy


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

lol we seriously need that like button back on this forum.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

doggy said:


> i spoke with meeky about the pants. he was going to raffle them but seeing as you like them you can have them. he wants to know if he should wash them first.


 yes please doggy i might be able to fashion a couple of kitchen cloths out of those panteloons


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yanny seems to be getting a lot of deserved applause here but I think we're forgetting Cal in all his glory?? Looking ripped as ever dude!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i know what ur saying dorsay Cal look gr8 to it just i not really look at yanny before


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

to be honest meeky all joking aside youve got a good body to get some mussel packed mate a good base there too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

thats the best one yet yanny looking good bud some hard work gone in there well done


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

cloths out of my calvin klein u monster


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good again in the full length Yanny. Can you not get the queer one to take a pic so you can strike a proper pose for us?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

dorsey said:


> looking good again in the full length yanny. Can you not get the queer one to take a pic so you can strike a proper pose for us?


........lol.......


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll ask the missus


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man. See if you can borrow Frankie's pants while you're there!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Al no reason why you cant squeeze 2 bullets cycles in all.. :wink:

it is a t bullet challenge, but i reckon doug knows what to expect from an oral cycle and a natural period of growth and if the big boi`s got a corresponding relative change to their physiques.

imo the biggest changes will come from new trainers or ones on their first bullet cycle.

pressures on newbie biatches!

even more pressure if you get beaten by a natural lady :becky:

and dont forget about old Cal making another run of it :wink: trainings going well..

what i think is really cool is that we`re all putting up decent before pictures, presumably cos we`re all too vain not too lol..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Yanny seems to be getting a lot of deserved applause here but I think we're forgetting Cal in all his glory?? Looking ripped as ever dude!


like ^^^^^ :becky:

despite franks best efforts we know size isnt everything..

Ill be making a classiCAL effort :wink:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Cal, the newbies definately have the best chance of changing their physiques in the short period of time


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm gna look like a mess against all of u LOl


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a strategic plan in place i'm quietly confident i'll destroy all opposition in my way!..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL by putting up really old before pics LOL!!  only kidding!! Think my starting pics will be the worst!! Love handles everywhere LOL


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Serious Frankie, how long did you touch yourself up for before taking that shot???
> 
> Greats pics by the way lads, loving it!!


Not that long really 10 mins or so lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

scotty T said:


> Aye some stroking been going on there a think Frankie  Yanny you are looking good!


It's the Italian in me I'll strap it down next time, mind you might need longer pants tho!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Must agree Yannyboy looking very good

When you think 2 yrs ago he was a fukcing mess lol

Only kidding big man see you Tomoz for some more banter!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> like ^^^^^ :becky:
> 
> despite franks best efforts we know size isnt everything..
> 
> Ill be making a classiCAL effort :wink:


Cal has alwAys looked good as long as Ive known him!

Think me and you would get on well cal I can be a sarcky bast**d aswell


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL by putting up really old before pics LOL!!  only kidding!! Think my starting pics will be the worst!! Love handles everywhere LOL


lol then i really would win little 9st me in the before pic and massive 12st me in the after!..lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorsey are you not tempted to enter yet? Surely my out of shape pics are encouraging you to get the camera out and start looking for some good lighting. I'm going to look out my football socks out to stuff down my tightest boxers for my franki leg shot


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dorsey! dorsey, dorsey!

("bloodsport" chong li...)

quality film and i`m closer to JCVD physique each time i watch it 

i think any of you who fancy a visit should try and get here for some car pulling it could be called SummerSlam lol..

a drey horse like you should do well frank..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tempted I am but resist I shall.

Actually took some shots yesterday, 7 months in with Neil. Lighting was shocking though, was happier with my Dec pics. Got some major lat symmetry issues to sort out too, it's becoming really quite noticeable so something needs addressing ASAP. Wonder if it's BOR, not been happy with form form a long while now. Queer one also reckons my spine looks like its starting to curve so god knows what the fooks going on!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well i started to day by walking 4 miles to the gym Done my legs then walk back so use pussys better start working or this old guy going to show use up lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Must agree Yannyboy looking very good
> 
> When you think 2 yrs ago he was a fukcing mess lol
> 
> Only kidding big man see you Tomoz for some more banter!


Cheers Frank, yes, you're right, my body was a bit of mess 2 years ago. Now it's my head that's messed up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

MEEKY said:



> well i started to day by walking 4 miles to the gym Done my legs then walk back so use pussys better start working or this old guy going to show use up lol


 thats the way to do it mate you tell em


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza ru doing pics bud and i can give u nice boxersif u want i got lots lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Meeky hope you didn't mean boxersniff, beginning to worry bout yous lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how did u read my coded message to lozza i need to get a new code lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Dorsey my lat symmetry was off, but was more I had trouble getting my left lat to come out. More of a mind muscle connection thing. Maybe take some time to tense lats independently ha helped bring mine out a bit.

Tried taking some pics earlier but wasn't happy with them!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You mean you had trouble bringing yours out when posing? Mine's noticeably off standing normal.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

its a bit noticeable standing, just had to double check. It was obvious when posing but now managed to even it up more when posing id say they are pretty even posed anyway.

Pics are now up, took loads and not really happy with them and struggled on my own but hey ho. Its motivational for me and i WILL have m ore abs showing in 3 months!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Fleg

Not 100% on BF was measured at 15% a while ago maybe about 14% now? Abs are there but not enough, though its a good % to add size.

Na gyno doesnt really show, i can see it up close but thats cos i know and is slightly down now after a month of Amiridex


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think any of you who fancy a visit should try and get here for some car pulling it could be called SummerSlam lol..


I think a group MC day would be brilliant(and safest), dunno if id feel comfortable on my own after you posting pics of semi see through posing trunks lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Think cal said it best RESPEC to all who've put pics up, this realy is getting me motivated after a realy sh1t 4 months for me and can't wait to get stuck in.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, let's arrange a group visit to Cal's and then he can take us out and show us Norwich's night life, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll be joining in boys as soon as I can get a decent pic up together, debating wether to use the bullets or not...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Most change will come from the boys doing bullets for the first time

Yannys only difference will be his pictures will be taken from a bedsit pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Most change will come from the boys doing bullets for the first time
> 
> Yannys only difference will be his pictures will be taken from a bedsit pmsl


Are you implying that my missus will be kicking me out, lol

Why would she do that?, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

No your just be in hiding from angry dads lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> No your just be in hiding from angry dads lol


Lmfao......


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I really don't think Smudge has got to grips with which thread to post his comments on!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> I'll be joining in boys as soon as I can get a decent pic up together, debating wether to use the bullets or not...


Right, competition aside: do you feel you've taken your training as far as you can naturally?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

good question dorsey. i get the impression loads of guys jump on the band wagon as soon as they can get their hands on the stuff.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i feel a lot of presser on me to take them as in diet pills or steroid i can get ask once a week if i want them dont know if it to help me or to make me part of it the same when ur in a pub not drink ever body want u to drink


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

people will think youre strange for not doing the same as them meeky. stick to your principles, be your own man. take them if you want to take them.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Meeky, don't feel pressurised to take them, make the decision yourself

Fleg is right, if you feel you can train hard and eat right, then I don't see a problem also


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So you'd say gear's ok to take even if you're yet to hit your natty best?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> So you'd say gear's ok to take even if you're yet to hit your natty best?


C'mon Dors, who hits there natty genetic limit before taking gear?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how do u know when u hv reached ur limit do work on time or build bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats what yanny is saying. no one waits to find out, they become impatient and frustrated.

at 54 youll find it impossible to win mr olympia. you need to make your mind up what your goals are?

what do you really want? do you want to be fit and healthy? in good shape for 54? lean like bruce lee? built like a middle weight?

try and get a firm idea what you want then go for it. but be realistic.

the thing im findind is most guys with good builds are taking something, so its a con really.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

^^like^^

2 good posts


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

If they are not entering any compition that dosent allow them, whare is the con?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

my goal is jason statham look or cal pal phil i need about a stone of mucle is year


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SCotty I meant the con thing in regards to many things. ADvertising for one, and that's my biggest bug bear. EVen if someone wants to take gear and go on stage I have no problem with because its common knowledge and they're all doing it. I'M not comfortable with athletes taking it to gain advantage.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> my goal is jason statham look or cal pal phil i need about a stone of mucle is year


I don't think you need to take any gear then!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

XYOU'RE STILL IN your first year of training meeky and I think you'll need to get your body fat down a bit to get a better idea of what muscle is beneath it. we can talk more on Friday in the gym.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

kJason does martial arts and a lot of cardiovascular.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Most of the guys that jump straight on the gear still don't even know how to lift properly either!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

FOrgot to say but Jason will also have a dedicated team getting him in shape for his films. Why don't you try the kick boxing with your pal? I watch a Japanese guy in ufc 144 tonight with a great build. SUpposing from years of judo.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

@Dorsey sorry buddy get confused easily!! I won't do it gain Lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So is dorsey hitting the the bullet challenge then or what?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, Dorsey's restraining himself. Still hitting regular PBs so think I've got a lot more to give yet before going down that road.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Have you set a goal if when you think you'd like to take them

Your up early!..you on the night feed?..lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, yeah. He's gone from sleeping through to waking up again!!

No set goal I guess, I'll just see when the reps/poundages stop moving forward. I'd say I've easily gut another 6 months in me though.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I was two years hard training before i did my first bullets cycle that was a year and a half ago..

I've learned alot in the last year and a half about how i like to train and suits me best

and im ready apply that to my next cycle

never really put a plan of action in place just took 2 a day for 3wks and gained 15lb which i struggled to hold onto

kept half.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!! Some gd thoughts on here! That's 1 of the gd things about the forces!! Free gym for your whole career!! Also when u go away u can devote as much of your spare time to training even if it's just to pass time!! Ul find most guys go on "Op Massive" then tend to stop when they return!! That's y im trying to change and make it part of my every day life routine!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's the way man make it a habit not a chore!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That's my intention!! Can't wait to get back home now!! Il be home in 3 days!!  gym first day!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

holy sh1t is that a dorsey I see in your Avy???? well done matey, you look like you found some good lighting  lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude!

Ben - think you've used the wrong thread for your pic?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

U sure? I just added an extra pic when I didn't mean too that's all that got deleted?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah mate you posted on the first thread which was kind of left to die, post on the newer one.

seriously dorsey though, looking like some good shape developing, should def get in on this comp even without the bullets for a bit of fun.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah dorsey looking ripped mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks again lads.

Lighting is very much in my favour though  (I didn't actually say BUT Cal...)

Won't enter but will watch closely! So, who do we reckon the front runners are so far in terms of potential gains? I'd go for Al or Ben I think, both have got plenty of scope. Brocky could also be a close runner though if he manages to lump some size on whilst staying a lean mo fo! Oooh but then there's M isn't there??? It's a toughie....


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TBH I'm not so worried about the bigger guys like dave and yanny, it'll be harder for them to look bigger in a short time but Brocky can hit the weights and get out on his bike and if he leans out he will look bigger. Just look at the first bullet challenge to see what I mean.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going for the "still need to lose a few pounds" option as to pretending to look bigger than I am... Oh and natural aswell for the time being


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If Dave was hitting the Bullets it might be a different story but I believe he's staying au-natural for this one?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Right just placed my order for bullets and build & recover, Bring it on


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Go on Al!

What's your plan?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like I've got alot to live up to here!

My box of goodies arrived from extreme today!!!

Im gonna really smash it this time and don't suffer any bad pumps will out riding since the majority of my riding is spent pushing my heavy ass Dh bike to the top of the hill!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's your plan Brock: 1 a day for 6 wks or you pushing the boat out and doing 2 for 8?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I read a couple did it like that previously and sides were limited. Would have to run a search to see who it was though!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

1 bullet a day for 6 weeks but will maybe go 2 a day for weeks 2 & 3 and will go onto reload on week 5 for 2 months. Also toying with 1 a day for 8 weeks, I live clean so think my body can handle it.

As for working out I can't do deads and squats so will do the best I can. I will do a push pull style split and will work my legs on my bike and on the crosstrainer at a high resistance at slow speed. Not ideal but got to be positive and stop whining about the torn ACL. Will realy be concentrating on chins and especially wide grip chins which is a major weakness for me.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thinking 6 wks @ 1/2/1/2/1/1

Toying with the idea of taking nolva 1 tab a day while on bullets

8wks @2 i think would be way to harsh!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going to get knee straps and see if the provide the stability that my knee is lacking just now. I've followed my rehab to the letter and now its time to start pushing it I think. Squats and deads are too important to lose from a routine, could work round missing 1 but not both IMO.

Why the nolva brocky?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nolva to block any estrogen build up.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like some guys are getting some really gd plans on action!! Mines just gna be direct and exercise!!  Au Naturale!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought having a bit of estrogen on cycle was actualy a good thing, I don't actualy know this but seen a few other big guys say that it helps for fullness. Anybody with knowledge got any input on this.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 3014


View attachment 3015


some before and after pics of the last t bullet challenge.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Did I get refered to a a bigger guy? Surely that's a mistake lol.

I am staying natural for this one, but might hit some lean-r and reload but unsure. My aim is to lean up more than out and out size but hopefully will give an improved look.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave you're no skinny midget let's face it.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Al, yeah granted I'm not skinny but I wouldn't see myself as "big" plus I'm only just out of midget ranks in a short 5'7 lol.

Some good photos gone up fellas (and M when your pic goes up) lot of competition!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

who officialy won the first t-bullet comp if anyone or is brocky just claiming he won, good pics there brocky, if you get to that bodyfat again with your build you've got to be in with a shot.

I'm using this week to break myslef back in and guage what weights i'm lifting just now. Done back yesterday which consisted of wide grip overhand chins, underhand narrow grip chins, seated narrow grip rows ad wide grip pull downs. Also tried bent over rows but holding the correct position was bothering my knee so cut that short. The DOMS are fcuking killing me today already. Realy concentrated on slow reps and closing my eyes and getting a good mind muscle connection, with me having such long a$$ arms it's so easy to let them take over on back exercises but got it right yesterday and arms were definately the secondry muscle group. Finished with lieing back at 45 degrees doing dumbell curls, again TUT used - 5 seconds up 2 second hold and 5 seconds down.

I'm thinking with my restrictions I'm going to opt for a full body routine twice a week for the first 3 weeks anyway. I have a physical job so think if I get my diet right it's all I need. In fact I could work out once a week and still win this comp 

My bullets have been shipped and will be starting them at the weekend so beware people I'm motivated and taking it seriously.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^2nded

Wish I had a bodyike that!! I'm so gna work my ass off to try my hardest!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work brockster looking good mate

Well done!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as far as i`m aware london and myself got a draw and both claimed victory in the first challenge.

soz brocky i thought you got third altho i know you got sent a training top too..

the scene is set for a newbie or indeed someone who hasnt done bullets for a long time to win..

i will be entering some of my clients :becky:

cept for 1 thing dudes.

ME.

no messing this time, no draws..

i`m gonna be the 2 time, i said 2 time T Bullet Challenge winner!

RESPEC!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just what i need Cal, people talking s**t like that... 6am cardio for me on non training days for sure now !

No excuses... BRING IT ON !!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pressures on dude.. can you handle it..

Cals gonna hunt you all down!


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

own it cal  )


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't think il be much opposition LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

clean sweep and a 1 2 3 for the CrazyCal stable..


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking really good in they pics brock.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha Cal your really going for the trash talk ain't ya! Well I'll let my improvement pictures do the talking! A picture says a thousand words and all that, I'm gonna beat ya down biatch and I'll be playing this one natural too lol.

(love the banter in this thread)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just doing what arnie did to lou ferigno :wink:

good plan dave, trouble is thats what i do too 

my trainings now at the stage it was prior to my fusion and im in better shape than then too..

i`m fcuking primed dude, bollocks to the newbie effect, this just step one in the master plan.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that bit in pumping iron at the breakfast table!

I know mate, I mean you ain't in bad nick lol but can you improve enough....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah officially i got 3rd and was sent a extremist training top

but i did only put up a before and after pic of my back!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL ur should'be took some more pics Bud!!  u won't make that mistake twice eh?? Hope ur top was gd!!

Some comments still sneaking onto the pic thread LOL


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol im camera shy!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> clean sweep and a 1 2 3 for the CrazyCal stable..


Is that right? :rolleye11:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Shining bright that'll be right!..the titles mine this time!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Brocky let's make this a 1 2 for Scotland mate, you were robbed in the first comp. Judges must've been biased lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yanny if you come down for summerslam youre included in my stable 

*any potential winners out there need to be putting up a variety of poses showing all bodyparts.*

theres always a lot of debate on what a winner should be or who so lets make no mistakes about it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Allenb said:


> Brocky let's make this a 1 2 for Scotland mate, you were robbed in the first comp. Judges must've been biased lol


the judges were scottish lmao


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

How was London up there didn't his @rse collapse after a week on bullets lol nust've been rigged


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

london put up pics after 2 weeks of training lol, but the bullets filled him out so well it made a big enuff diff to win.. there was another dude in it who cant member the name of who got a brilliant result from a cycle of bullets too, you dont put on water weight with them but if iirc doug said the other ingrediant in bullets gets your muscles to store more carbs, hence the look of dry gains..

longer you stay on the more muscle realistically you`l put on which is why london shrank afters..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London was given half the title out of sympathy coz everyone knew what a baby he was and that he'd of ran off crying to his mummy if he didn't win!.Lmfao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yanny if you come down for summerslam youre included in my stable
> 
> *any potential winners out there need to be putting up a variety of poses showing all bodyparts.*
> 
> theres always a lot of debate on what a winner should be or who so lets make no mistakes about it.


I'm up for the summer slam Cal


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

As of the rules I have put up pics of various poses / bodyparts in the official picture thread.

I'm about to dig out the racing bike and get it serviced for my cardio. Not going for all out size but a complete change in physique.

Keep up L'rs lol bring it on.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

M, just saw your pics well done for posting, great physique. What improvements are you aiming for?

Massive respect to all who posted pics again, looking forward to the changes.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you! My aim is to get my BF down and get some muscle growth happening. Everything is toning up, but not growing a huge amount, so trying to work on that.

I agree, it's great to see where everyone's at now and exciting to think where we'll all be at the end.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 3028


lets get this party started!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

The natural girl's way to growing muscle


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

How do you like your eggs Michelle and no that's not a chat up line.

For breakfast I go for 3 yolkes and 3 whites scrambled with a wee splash of reggae reggae sauce, love it. Big plate of oats to go with obviously.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I love eggs done pretty much any which way, but at the moment either dry fried or two whole eggs scrambled topped up with liquid egg whites. Normally have this with malted bread.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> I'm up for the summer slam Cal


it`d be good to meet you mate, tell frank he can bring his lil friend if it behaves


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> it`d be good to meet you mate, tell frank he can bring his lil friend if it behaves


I'll have a word with Frank

Who he would bring is anyone's guess, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> The natural girl's way to growing muscle


How long would all those eggs last, M?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL there's some stocks in EN around here LOL! I'm back in Uk now so Il have access to a laptop v soon!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> I love eggs done pretty much any which way, but at the moment either dry fried or two whole eggs scrambled topped up with liquid egg whites. Normally have this with malted bread.


i remember reading a long time ago that frying eggs hardens the proteins and makes them more difficult to digest.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL there's somevstocks in EN aroundbhere LOL! I'm back in Uk now so Il have access to a laptop v soon!


we want to see your gun. post some posing pics with your equipment out like the yanks do.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

something like this would be fine smudge.
View attachment 3035


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Fooock love it now that a laff goo one xx


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

To join in or not to join in. Hmmmmm


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I dont have access to any guns atm but next tme i do i will!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do it Jordan!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I may but then another aas cycle is tempting also lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL I dont have access to any guns atm but next tme i do i will!


are you not allowed to keep your gun at home? what are we supposed to do if the taliban invade?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jordan, there's only 1 answer to that one.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

MichelleD said:


> The natural girl's way to growing muscle


jeezo that looks like a shelf in tesco!...

Lucky if i get through 12 eggs a wk i love them but if i eat to much i go off them

poached is my favourite just now!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's that then Allen lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Get on it like a car bonnet lol

can't believe I just wrote that sh1t lol need to stop watching geordie shore


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I can't believe you said that either. I just feel like I'm missing out lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you watch it last night?...good scrap!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> How long would all those eggs last, M?


Well, we normally get through around 30 eggs a week as a family. However, Extreme mentioned to Cal that the way to increase a womans testosterone naturally is to increase to her cholesterol levels as the cholesterol is converted into testosterone by the adrenal glands. So I'm going to experiment with upping my egg intake. On Monday, we had about 80 eggs in the fridge, and today we have 55 lol.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

doggy said:


> i remember reading a long time ago that frying eggs hardens the proteins and makes them more difficult to digest.


Thanks for the info


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah mate but if I was in that house I'd want to kick the sh1t out of ricci aswell.

It's probably a rubbish program but I just have to watch it every week, can't help myself


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Allenb said:


> Yeah mate but if I was in that house I'd want to kick the sh1t out of ricci aswell.
> 
> It's probably a rubbish program but I just have to watch it every week, can't help myself


its one of the wifes favorites so i don't get a choice!

Aye he is a knob but was it not him that threw the glass at gaz for wearing gist boots!?..lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

fleg said:


> Hope you're getting them cheap M I get 30 free range for £2! I eat 6 a day so they don't even last the week. Cost effective, breakky is around 40p!


Where do you get your eggs from? I got this last lot from Makro - they were on offer for £3.75 for 60 free range, but they would normally be £7.50, so I need to find somewhere that sells them cheaply all the time.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That is a good price Fleg. I've started buying mine from a young lad who does an egg round locally, think they're £2.70 for 12!! Saying that, I don't eat that many whole eggs so i'm not too fussed.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i know this thread is for BS but Gordie shore!......please c'mon lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

All this talk of eggs is giving me the craving for 4 poached eggs!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll have to go to the farmshop nearby and check out their prices...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Least you know they'll be proper free range if you get then from the farm shop!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^gna try tht too!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I going to buy a hen and cock and put them in my bed room and put on barry white and see what happens xxx


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

as long as you dont take a barry white.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Woo Hoop its here, not quite as big as brocky's extreme mountain but good enough.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I just got a stack of playboys to help me with my bis and tris I think

be like popeye in 12 weeks


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Meeky!  Just kidding lol, you make me laugh :lol:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I got a stack of playboys to help me with my bis and tris I think I will be like popeye in 12 weeks


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> I got a stack of playboys to help me with my bis and tris I think I will be like popeye in 12 weeks


you said that already. have you got a box of viagra too to help you get it up?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Allenb said:


> Woo Hoop its here, not quite as big as brocky's extreme mountain but good enough.


nice wee stash tho!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Meeky is what they mean by grip work


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy that no joking mater one in there men over 40 can suffer from it THANK FOOOCK I AM OVER 50 THEN they be burying me and still hv trouble getting the lid down


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

maybe they could cut a hole in the lid and out a flag on the end of it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

it could alway give ppl some thing to kiss good bye lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

or they could find a use for you on a golf course.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i dont like golf why not a pole dancing club that sound better to me lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Meeky, with boxers like yours you'd fit in just perfectly!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dont want use all copying me with my boxers as u need the right bum to fit in them and there is a lot of fat ass here he he lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dorsay u could pull it off with the boxers nice body bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> i dont like golf why not a pole dancing club that sound better to me lol


a pole dancing club might be better for you, but what about the poor dancers? theyve got rights too you know.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> dont want use all copying me with my boxers as u need the right bum to fit in them and there is a lot of fat ass here he he lol


why dont you start a thread meeky to see whos the nicest arse?

you would in with a shout. we could run a handicap system like golf and link it to age. you would be playing off 28 grand dad.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

its a win win situation. even if you dont win the comp you still get to look at lots of bums.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

split the skin on my index finger tip somehow.. ( i mean literally split the day before from somehow just holding a weighted bar, deep too..) and pulled a pb 10x10x5x142.5kg with only 4 fingers.

fcuk straps lol, losing it on last set was a shame, but when you want something enuff it makes ya man up!

looking forward to rather than daunted by 150 now..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

wouldn't have happened with gloves mate 

PB on what?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sldl bud..

lol you wear full gloves lmao?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

sh1t thats good going on the sldl mate, I struggled to find form on that exercise, have you got any good vids for form?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Bet Mrs Cal is disapoint with that lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

loads of them lol..

only do em to just below knee height tho..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds a bit rude pull till you puke


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right lozza dont u bring the tone of the place down this is upper class chat line so keep it clean Cal told me to say that lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

what are you doing online shouldnt you be out pole dancin shakin that chequered ass


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm starting my bullets tomorrow so hope the reason this thread has went quiet is because you are all hard at work preparing for defeat


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Get ready to be beaten by a girl...:lift: LOL :laugh:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Allenb said:


> I'm starting my bullets tomorrow so hope the reason this thread has went quiet is because you are all hard at work preparing for defeat


Just ordering my test deca and dbol that why I'm quiet!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Get ready to be beaten by a girl...:lift: LOL :laugh:


The thought just makes me drool lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

well my pics are up and they are "BAD" O well only way is up and pictures never lie??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done smudge, good to put a face to the name. I hid mine lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> well my pics are up and they are "BAD" O well only way is up and pictures never lie??


I think you might see them in a much more critical light than others would. Just focus on how good the after pics will look


----------



## Dangerdan (Nov 20, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> well my pics are up and they are "BAD" O well only way is up and pictures never lie??


Smudge that's wrong pictures always lie!! These lot don't actually look that good its all in the camera angle  ! I will be adding my photos to the list soon as the dead lines closer trying to lose as much fat as poss befor i put a befor and after up don't worry smudge hard work and determination is all you need to succeed !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Why do you want to lose fat BEFORE you put the pics up? Surely the idea is to show the most progress from start to finish so you'd want pics up in their worst state.

Good on you Smudge, looks like you've already started losing some compared to last lost of pics i'd say.


----------



## Dangerdan (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Dorsey this is the befor and after for t bullets so was goin to post the pics befor I start other wise I'd done a month of fat burning wilst not on the bullets 

Will be starting a thread soon from when I started to current date soon tho got all pics ready and waiting just lost my net at home


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd take pics at all stages personally. Now before cardio, in a months time or whatever once you've trimmed a bit and are ready for the Bullets then at the end obviously. I think it's a general competition dude to see who achieve's the biggest overall change between now and 1st July.


----------



## Dangerdan (Nov 20, 2011)

I am taking them every month so got a few photos to come up only mr fleg has seen the progress so far

Ah I thought we was purely putting up pics from when you start 1st tab to when you finish them


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers for the nice comments guys!! Im starting a 30 day 300 mile cycle challenge so thats 20kn at a time!! Around 40-45mins!! Im hoping the diet is gna go ok now im home im trying to get her round to my thinking LOL Was on the go all day 2day so didnt eat alot after my porridge this morning!! Managed a chicken salad for lunch, some Almonds this avo and just had some mixed steamed veg with some chicken with most spices in the cupboard made into a marinade LOL Tasted gd!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's important not to starve yourself though Smudge, it'll have the reverse effect. Work out your maintenance level, deduct say 500, do your cardio and do 2 days lifting remembering to incorporate the big moves.

Do that and I seriously reckon you could win the comp!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> It's important not to starve yourself though Smudge, it'll have the reverse effect. Work out your maintenance level, deduct say 500, do your cardio and do 2 days lifting remembering to incorporate the big moves.
> 
> Do that and I seriously reckon you could win the comp!!


Agreed!!!

With everything


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I know what u mean guys I normally try and it every 3 or 4 hours but only getting home yesterday fridge and cupboards weren't stocked right! I've briefed her up! U reckon i could win it? That gives me more incentive now lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good there Archie. What you weighing in at now?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd say with smudges muscle mass all he has to do is concentrate on fat loss to win this.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

No way! U guys being serious? Remember I'm gna have 6 weeks in the middle where I'm gna be onexerxise in canada again! Will be out on the prairie with no gym and eating boil in the bag rations! ;S think that may have an effect!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe but can you keep up your cardio and take a decent amount of protein with you?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well i am old school and i am disapointed with ur pics to me it looks like u hv not done much in the last 6 weeks if ppl think i am being hard so be it And i do like smudge


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

@dorsey I've been trying to get out of it but to no avail! Its basically playing war driving around a karge training area for 6weeks! I won't be able to just go running etc! Im gna have to think of something LOL! As for protein il take me Pro6 with me!

@Meeky i know what ir saying! I was disappointed with my pics too! Remember also diet was conpletely crap! Not excuses! No i is as disappointed as me! had an injury aswell which didnt help!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

smudge i hope one day u thank me it all about attitude Iam 54and only got 2 or 3 year to get what i want and nothing will stop me 8 mile i walk last nite with a ruksag wih 2 stone in it and in between when to the gym I pass all the pub and club with ppl enjoy there self U cant keep blameing stuff it up to u Iam trying to help and hope u can see that bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Constructive criticism is good and meeky means well imo


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

aye you passed the pubs cause no one wants to drink with you, lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this thread is the biggest difference..

weight loss and muscle gain is the way to go :wink:

but a good cut could well win it..

as i said before im sure doug has a very discerning eye as to seeing past clever/flattering pics etc..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no some of the big guy want me Keep asking me to take the bottom locker dont know why lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

me neither.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So who's all started there cycle?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> but a good cut could well win it..


yes i think it could.... :wink: :tongue10:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Brocky I took first bullet this morning. And have major DOMS from 1st heavy sesh in a while, time to eat eat eat and maybe rest a little.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good stuff man so who all actually in this comp?

Im still thinking start of may before i start

al are you on one a day for 6wk?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Good stuff man so who all actually in this comp?
> 
> Im still thinking start of may before i start
> 
> al are you on one a day for 6wk?


Couldn't you fit two cycles in Brock? Say a quickie now of 4 wks to cement some gains, 8 weeks off then another 4 week blast at the end, maybe upping the dose slightly. I reckon that's how I'd be playing it.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok ladies, enough of the note comparing. Where's all this testosterone I keep hearing so much about?!!!! I'm going to wipe the floor with the lot of you... :tongue10:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Ok ladies, enough of the note comparing. Where's all this testosterone I keep hearing so much about?!!!! I'm going to wipe the floor with the lot of you... :tongue10:


I'm saving all my testosterone for the Norwich trip


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I'm saving all my testosterone for the Norwich trip


Fair enough lol :biggrin:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

1 a day planned for 60 days then 2 months on reload. That may change though I suppose it would help for the after pics if I was on cycle for the after photo but sticking to my plan.

M ain't no girl kicking this testosterone filled ass lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Allenb said:


> M ain't no girl kicking this testosterone filled ass lol


That's more like it! But don't count your chickens just yet lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't count chickens, I eat them


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL this testisterone marshmallow without extra testosterone is gna try LOL


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Allenb said:


> I don't count chickens, I eat them


Love it! :caked:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Couldn't you fit two cycles in Brock? Say a quickie now of 4 wks to cement some gains, 8 weeks off then another 4 week blast at the end, maybe upping the dose slightly. I reckon that's how I'd be playing it.


hmm that is a thought man originally i was just gonna do the one cycle then another at the end of the year..

Dam you really got me thinking about that now!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's how I'd defo be playing it. The second one I'd either run at a higher dose (maybe for the second two weeks) or I'd do 1 a day for 6 weeks (although July 1st would obviously fall after 4).

Gain, level out, gain again...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Id be doing 2 a day if it was only for 4wks!

That's my leg pics up now to...don't laugh!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Smudge, what the fcuk is going on with the bog????? Hiii Sue!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with showing your feminine side eh smudge!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats the army for you, letting gay paople in.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL was seeing how long it would be to get the bogs comments!! The Mrs choice LOL Pink and glittery!! May have 2 switch it with the upstairs toilet tho as my 3 year old keeps coming down a night just to use the pink 1!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL was seeing how long it would be to get the bogs comments!! The Mrs choice LOL Pink and glittery!! May have 2 switch it with the upstairs toilet tho as my 3 year old keeps coming down a night just to use the pink 1!!


Boy or girl??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Id be doing 2 a day if it was only for 4wks!
> 
> That's my leg pics up now to...don't laugh!


You ever had your bf measured Brock? Barely a scrap on you!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Shes a girl!! Its not pink, its salmon!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

VERY pleased to hear that...on both accounts!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Its salmon in my eyes LOL But really glittery pink!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Its salmon in my eyes LOL But really glittery pink!!


Oooooooh like my midnight pink shirt!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> You ever had your bf measured Brock? Barely a scrap on you!!


the machine at the gym says 13% bf


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Who says pink is for girls anyway??!!

Looking gd Dr M!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Any comp progress boys?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahem, and girls...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol sorry boys and girl!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i`m looking like a god and gonna win!

best shape of my life ever..

gauntlet slapped down to all you candy ass bitches.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah i`m looking like a god and gonna win!
> 
> *best shape of my life ever*..
> 
> gauntlet slapped down to all you candy ass bitches.


That's because you're training with me in 2 weeks, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhh fcuk i forgot i was gonna be seen lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ohhh fcuk i forgot i was gonna be seen lol


You've big'd yourself up Cal, now you have to deliver, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right back at ya bud, im expecting 160kg bench and me running out of weights for your deads.. 

i`ll warn you now tho, my weights appear heavier than gym weights somehow lol.. no one hits theyre gym numbers at mine..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> right back at ya bud, im expecting 160kg bench and me running out of weights for your deads..
> 
> i`ll warn you now tho, my weights appear heavier than gym weights somehow lol.. no one hits theyre gym numbers at mine..


160kg bench, yeah right, lol

Ah, I get the impression deads are going to be performed, great, my lower back is as strong as a marshmellow at the mo


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well youre on the right track with partials bud..

i`ll show you some diff ways to safely work yourself hard, but not stress your back and set you up for doing really safe solid pb singles (if you ever chose too)

if i can do continous for reps, 10 singles and a pb single anyone can.. if they do the groundwork.

ive found neglecting areas to be more harm than good..

i cant do side bends at all without pain and NEED to instigate regular one arm holds to compensate.. like the lying l flye i keep forgetting tho


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well youre on the right track with partials bud..
> 
> i`ll show you some diff ways to safely work yourself hard, but not stress your back and *set you up for doing really safe solid pb singles (if you ever chose too)*if i can do continous for reps, 10 singles and a pb single anyone can.. if they do the groundwork.
> 
> ...


That might be interesting, I haven't done a single for about 2 years :frown:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if x man is good cos it makes you use isometric and isotonic movements throut the exercise, 3-4 sets done in continuous/10 hard singles with a weight you could do 3-4 reps with and a balls out single could also be good..

its been the core of most peoples training who can deadlift 1 rep in good form for 20 kg more than theyre 10 rep weight.

the reps 7 8 9 10 get very hard and you need more and more breathes in between reps..

you could call it a sub maximal rest pause set..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I love the feelIng I huffing and puffing more and more between reps LOL!! Used to neglect deads until I read Cals workout and now they don't phase me!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cal have you finished your dbol and bullet cycle yet?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if x man is good cos it makes you use isometric and isotonic movements throut the exercise, 3-4 sets done in continuous/10 hard singles with a weight you could do 3-4 reps with and a balls out single could also be good..
> 
> its been the core of most peoples training who can deadlift 1 rep in good form for 20 kg more than theyre 10 rep weight.
> 
> ...


When you think my pb on partial is 250 and full rom is 220 I'm thinking should there be more of a gap

So in hindsight if I can do a 220 full rom surely I should be up near 270/280 on partial or not neccesserally


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm fearing these deadlifts

Let's hope Cal can help me out with my technique


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'm fearing these deadlifts
> 
> Let's hope Cal can help me out with my technique


That's wot I'm looking for yann I wanna nail the technique

I'm positive there is loads of room for improvement!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> That's wot I'm looking for yann I wanna nail the technique
> 
> I'm positive there is loads of room for improvement!!


Must say there is certain things about you that Cal will never change in terms of technique :lol:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> When you think my pb on partial is 250 and full rom is 220 I'm thinking should there be more of a gap
> 
> So in hindsight if I can do a 220 full rom surely I should be up near 270/280 on partial or not neccesserally


You'd have thought so. Maybe it depends how strong your legs are seeing you through the first third of the lift.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

How's everyone doing? I had a wee setback and had to get a pint or so of fluid drained from ne knee , since that its been a lot better and planning on starting deads and squats again this week. I cut the bullets when this happened as I had a throat infection aswell but back on them now. Will be doing weights 3x a week, just because I miss it only doing it 2x a week. Probably only doing 3 exercises a sesh.

I'm thinking sesh 1 - deads, WG pullups, drag curls. Sesh 2 - bench, shoulder press, dips. Sesh 3 - squats, lunges, calf raises. I'll be relying on cycling a lot for legs and cardio. May change back to 2x if it gets too much with the cycling.

Hope all is well with yous


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Allenb said:


> How's everyone doing? I had a wee setback and had to get a pint or so of fluid drained from ne knee , since that its been a lot better and planning on starting deads and squats again this week. I cut the bullets when this happened as I had a throat infection aswell but back on them now. Will be doing weights 3x a week, just because I miss it only doing it 2x a week. Probably only doing 3 exercises a sesh.
> 
> I'm thinking sesh 1 - deads, WG pullups, drag curls. Sesh 2 - bench, shoulder press, dips. Sesh 3 - squats, lunges, calf raises. I'll be relying on cycling a lot for legs and cardio. May change back to 2x if it gets too much with the cycling.
> 
> Hope all is well with yous


Really like the routine Al, pretty much along the lines of what I've been thinking of late. As the poundages increase I'm dropping the number of exercises slowly but surely so I'll probably end up there eventually.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Due to the knee issue I'm taking deads back to 60kg and building from there, squats will be hack squats on the smith until I trust my knee to be stable enough to do proper squats, don't want to get squashed if it buckles. I can't wait to kick it off again tomorrow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im not sure but i think smiths squats will stress the knee if anything Al..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried it the other day with feet forward into a hack squat position and felt ok. The smith is at a 7 degree angle and is a more natural movement. The knee feels ok just needs a bit of strength for stability. I won't be going straight back to 140kg, will probably start my warm-up at 60kg and pyramid it from there the first week to test weights.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you think a legpress would be ok?

im the first say pick a squat over legpress, but again even tho it feels ok, hack squats put alot of pressure on the knee..

saying that you know how it feels bud 

i`m just thinking the exercise with least stabilty issues the better the start off..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Will just go with what feels right just now, will be ordering a leg press for the gym soon but not an option just now. Might just stick with lunges if its nit going well.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

At the very least extensions should be easy in the knees.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Allenb said:


> Will just go with what feels right just now, will be ordering a leg press for the gym soon but not an option just now. Might just stick with lunges if its nit going well.


Got ur own gym bud?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

currently......


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how long you been training cal You start young


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The Norwich Personal Trainer - About Me


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

With an 8 pack like that wouldn't be shocked if he could blow his own trumpet 

Looking great cal!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a month till closing date, man up b1tches!

View attachment 3776
View attachment 3777

​


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bit of kudos for me today :becky:

doug shared my current t bullet pics on facebook, not bad for a dude with no boobs or only a weight lifting belt for modesty lol

i have a mate who`s got a BIG thing for ivanka..!!!

(i`m as close as your gonna get bud lmao!)


----------

